# HEATER PROBLEMS



## O Automotive (Oct 27, 2009)

Well its not so much a heat problem, because there is heat. 
heat on the defroster
heat on the floor
Heat from the vents but only the drivers side
and to top it off, if you have the heat on the floor or defrost with the main vents ( that blow at you) open, you get cold air from the vents and heat on whatever you have selected, ie floor or defrost. it has the auto climate controls.
now ive been a tech for 10 yrs, and ive never ever run into this problem, its either heat or no heat, or not enough heat, which i can diagnose.
But this, im stumped, short from taking out the dash and seeing if the doors in the box are moving, ive tried everything i can think of. any suggestions?
please help.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It sounds like the intermix doors not working properly. Unfortunately I havent seen a way to fix it or even check on it without removing the dash.


----------

